# How much money will I get if I sell my Prius?



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

It's a 2011 Prius 4 with 62,714 miles with Leather Seats, Heated Front Seats, Touch Screen Navigation, JBL Audio, Powered Sunroof, Solar Panel that runs the ventilation system to cool the car while it's turned off. Remote Airconditioning that pre cools the car on hot days, etc. It's a 100% fully optioned 4 trim level.
The only problems are a small quarter sized dent on the c pillar where a tree branch fell, a 2.75" crack in the bottom of the front bumper cover, and it only has 1 key. I put the key fob on the car roof, went inside and came back and it was gone. I wonder if a crow stole it.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> It's a 2011 Prius 4 with 62,714 miles with Leather Seats, Heated Front Seats, Touch Screen Navigation, JBL Audio, Powered Sunroof, Solar Panel that runs the ventilation system to cool the car while it's turned off. Remote Airconditioning that pre cools the car on hot days, etc. It's a 100% fully optioned 4 trim level.
> The only problems are a small quarter sized dent on the c pillar where a tree branch fell, a 2.75" crack in the bottom of the front bumper cover, and it only has 1 key. I put the key fob on the car roof, went inside and came back and it was gone. I wonder if a crow stole it.


Y are you selling it? Anything wrong with it?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Y are you selling it? Anything wrong with it?


There's nothing wrong with it except what I mentioned in the first post, and car prices and gas prices are so high that I can actually sell it for far more money that I bought it for. I have to do the transmission fluid change, inverter coolant change, engine coolant change, cat shield install, etc soon probably before 65k miles. I can sell and not have to spend all that money on those services.
I figure I can drive my other car for a year or 2 and then when car and gas prices are really low, I can buy a used Prius Prime in great condition.
I have a hoopie that I'll fix up a little and drive.
If I only drive 3-5k miles an year, a Hooptie is fine for that without too many repairs. 
I'm going to try and become a film/video editor by getting back into editing.
I'm rusty so I'll have to do an internship or 2 to build my skills back up and then hopefully be able to get a job from that experience. I used Final Cut Pro 7 in college and my internships but I'm now going to try and transition into Adobe Premiere Pro CC and Adobe After Effects CC as those seem to be the industry standard for everything but big budget Hollywood movies where Avid is still the king of editing. 
BTW, here's my other car(The Hooptie that I can fix up and drive for the next few years).








How much should I sell my 2004 Impala Hoopty with 134k...


This is not an ordinary hootpy as it has a 2 way remote start system with 2 fobs. It also has aftermarket front speakers, a free dash cam, 32 gb memory card, and cassette adapter. The transmission does slam into gear sometimes, but if it's babied, it can easily make it to 200K. I'm sure it's...




www.uberpeople.net


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)




----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Sal29 said:


> There's nothing wrong with it except what I mentioned in the first post, and car prices and gas prices are so high that I can actually sell it for far more money that I bought it for. I have to do the transmission fluid change, inverter coolant change, engine coolant change, cat shield install, etc soon probably before 65k miles. I can sell and not have to spend all that money on those services.
> I figure I can drive my other car for a year or 2 and then when car and gas prices are really low, I can buy a used Prius Prime in great condition.
> I have a hoopie that I'll fix up a little and drive.
> If I only drive 3-5k miles an year, a Hooptie is fine for that without too many repairs.
> ...


I would post it on Craigslist at a high asking price and see what comes back. Just keep the ad simple and do not include a phone #, just email relay. Use it as a test run to see how much interest there is.

I have an 08 Touring with 120k miles on it. I bought it for $5k and it looks like the value is going up. I guess that's true for most used cars rn.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

It all depends on where you sell it, I’m my area prices are high but if I travel an hour or two the prices drop. Go look around at other cars for sale and see what they are selling something similar for and then figure what you should sell it for. Sounds like you have a price you want to sell it for, after looking online then figure it out


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I would suggest selling it on carsandbids.com, my son-in-law has sold several cars there and gotten top dollar every time. He has an auction running for a primo Miata RS right now.


----------



## Gone_in_60_seconds (Jan 21, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> .


Looks good for a 10 year old car. Is that a Prius V?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

How old are the batteries? Have you done the diagnostic on them?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

I'll give you 4 grand cash delivered to my door, pending a Carfax report.


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

https://www.kbb.com/whats-my-car-worth/


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Atavar said:


> I would suggest selling it on carsandbids.com, my son-in-law has sold several cars there and gotten top dollar every time. He has an auction running for a primo Miata RS right now.


That's Doug Demiro's site right?
Do they charge listing fees?


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

Gone_in_60_seconds said:


> Looks good for a 10 year old car. Is that a Prius V?


No, it's a Prius 4. It was actually manufactured in November 2011 so it's actually technically newer than some 2012 models even though it's a 2011.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Why are you asking us? Go to Carvana web site and see what they will pay, that should give you a bottom figure.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Sal29 said:


> That's Doug Demiro's site right?
> Do they charge listing fees?


I have no idea. I have not listed there myself, I just know my son in law loves it and has had great success.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

NicFit said:


> It all depends on where you sell it, I’m my area prices are high but if I travel an hour or two the prices drop. Go look around at other cars for sale and see what they are selling something similar for and then figure what you should sell it for. Sounds like you have a price you want to sell it for, after looking online then figure it out


This pretty much covers it. Every state is different and so a many markets within the states themselves. Just look what the asking prices for similar cars are, add how much you think your car is worth and go from there. Maybe even the suggested Carvana route. Sounds like they've been paying stupid prices lately, too.


----------



## Ted Fink (Mar 19, 2018)

look it up on kbb.com


----------

